# 11 spd noise (SR) v 10 spd noise (Chorus)



## mldebono (Dec 18, 2005)

I have two bikes - one with 2005 Chorus, one with 2011 SR. Rear shifting on both bikes is remarkable: think, shift. Front shifting on the SR is definitely faster. However, when I am riding, the 2005 Chorus is virtually silent while the 2011 SR record is noisy - the noise from the chain going around the cassette. 

Lube helps damp the noise, but I can't reach the level of silence on my SR that I have on my Chorus. Both bikes use 50 x 34. The Chorus has a 25t big cog while the SR has a 27 tooth big cog.

Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Is your cassette ring tight?


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

What he said, check the cassette. I have 11 speed on two bikes and all I hear is my breathing and the sound of the tires.


----------



## Pirx (Aug 9, 2009)

Is the SR11 brand-new? In my experience, new cassettes can run a bit on the noisy side. If that's the case, things should quiet down within a few hundred miles. Remember, Campy wears in...  Other than that, I'm really happy with Chain-L No.5 for my chain lube. Lasts forever, and makes the drivetrain virtually silent.


----------



## tommyturbo (Jan 24, 2002)

I also find the 11s much, much quieter than 10s. I can also verify that Chain-L makes for the quietest drivetrain of any lube I have tried.


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

Had same experience, 2005 chorus and then 2010 chorus 11 speed. after about 800 miles or so, the 11 speed overall was quieter and shifted better.


----------



## mldebono (Dec 18, 2005)

Thanks for all the replies. I guess what you are all saying is the following:
1. Check the cassette 
2. Lube the chain
3. Ride more 

Thank you all, much appreicated.


----------



## dodger150 (Feb 15, 2005)

If the groups are on different frames (I assume they are), you might also want to check the derailleur hanger on the noisy one. I have 2005 Chorus and thought it was noisier than it should be. I straightened the hanger (very, very slight adjustment needed), and it ran silent.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Could be that the wheel is amplifying the sound. I know when I'm using my deep carbon rims, shifting seems louder.


----------



## r_mutt (Aug 8, 2007)

i am experiencing the same thing 11 speed is noisy!


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

The hollow pin chain (Record/SR) is claimed to be noisier than the solid pin chain.
Noise could also be a "B" screw issue. Is the top pulley wheel at the correct distance from the cassette?


----------



## r_mutt (Aug 8, 2007)

i am running chorus chains. i think the pin is solid. 

what do you mean by top pulley wheel at the correct distance from the cassette?


----------



## malanb (Oct 26, 2009)

I hear noise but just in 12 11 cog


----------



## Tim71 (Nov 5, 2011)

*Campagnolo 11 speed tuning problems*

I have also experienced this problem. Further I find they need constant tuning and a good wet lube. After running 10 speed record until late 2008, I distinctly recall getting new SR 11 speed and thinking how noisy and unreliable it was. Agree, front changer a big improvement. With later iterations, it seems the problems have diminished, although would never run with internal cable routing again.


----------



## tommyturbo (Jan 24, 2002)

Something is definitely wrong with the setup if you are having noisy 11s problems. I had one of the first 11s (SR) groups in the US when I got my 2009 stuff in late October of 2008. My right shifter had the cable head issue (fixed under warranty) but from the start I was blown away by how silent 11s was compared to anything else, including Campy 10s.

I also have a 2010 group on another bike. Both run silently and I never have to do anything other than a cable tension adjusmtent 100 miles or so after new cables are installed.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

r_mutt said:


> what do you mean by top pulley wheel at the correct distance from the cassette?


Read this and take special note of fig. 11 and 12: http://www.campagnolo.com/repository/documenti/en/11s_Rear_derailleur_01-11.pdf


----------



## tommyturbo (Jan 24, 2002)

The B screw is used to adjust the distance from the upper pulley to the chain when it is running on the largest cog. If the pulley is to close to the cog, the pulley will "tick tick" as the chain rotates through. In my experience, this should only occur when the chain is on the largest cog, but I am not sure about that.


----------



## r_mutt (Aug 8, 2007)

just had a go at adjusting this distance to the recommended 7mm. it's quite tough to measure with the chain still on the bike, and although i feel i got pretty close, it's still not a model of quietness that the 10 speed is. the 10 speed chorus on my cx bike is virtually silent.


----------

